# Pigs trotters Roast or Raw



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

Have fed Rio raw for last couple of days got a couple of trotters just thought they might be nicer roasted.
But will it make the bones in it brittle??


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would not feed cooked pigs trotters to dogs, mine are very happy with them raw and so am I.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Raw all the way!!!

I got roasted ones years ago and they made a right mess in the house and they absolutely blooming stunk!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I would not feed cooked pigs trotters to dogs, mine are very happy with them raw and so am I.


You have them too do ya?? :lol::lol:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Care4Pets Stockport said:


> Have fed Rio raw for last couple of days got a couple of trotters just thought they might be nicer roasted.
> But will it make the bones in it brittle??


If you have only fed raw for the past couple of days, I wouldn't be giving trotters just yet. Although certainly raw when you do!


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine don't like them 
We butchered a couple of pigs last year and there was only 1 dog would eat them. A quick zap to blister the skin made them go down better.
I have very strange dogs


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely raw!!!!!


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

Raw it is thanks for replys. I will leave a good week or so before I give it him.:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Care4Pets Stockport said:


> Raw it is thanks for replys. I will leave a good week or so before I give it him.:thumbup:


You could give it raw and let him have it for a limited amount of time, say 10 mins or so for the first time, then pop it in a carrier bag and stick in the freezer for use on another day :thumbup:


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are starting out with trotters - you might use a cleaver to split the trotter a bit.

This is to allow your dog to get a good purchase on the trotter to start with - this is one cut of meat that is easier if the dog has a dew claw to hold the trotter while pulling off the meat with their front teeth.

If the toe nail is intact you might remove it - mine eat them as is now. 

Raw of course.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Not roast!! I bought a couple of roast pigs trotters as treats for our two when we were on holiday...we were camping so no carpets to worry about, and the fact that they stank didn't matter...we were outside. Rosie tucked into hers with gusto and I sat back thinking that I'd got them a really nice holiday treat...until Rosie stood up...walked a little way away from the tent and produced the most revolting mess I have ever seen in my life. I was really glad we were camping near the sea and she likes swimming...

Naomi


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> Not roast!! I bought a couple of roast pigs trotters as treats for our two when we were on holiday...we were camping so no carpets to worry about, and the fact that they stank didn't matter...we were outside. Rosie tucked into hers with gusto and I sat back thinking that I'd got them a really nice holiday treat...until Rosie stood up...walked a little way away from the tent and produced the most revolting mess I have ever seen in my life. I was really glad we were camping near the sea and she likes swimming...
> 
> Naomi


Ah now I know 2 dogs came for doggy day care on mon and 1 did 5 poo's when the owner came to collect I asked if Lexi had a sun roast and she said no a roasted pigs trotter and she is a min dachshund


----------

